# Club Tortimer Trolls



## xoXHoneydewXox (Sep 10, 2013)

Recently, I got trolled by some guy named "Link77" on Club Tortimer. Here's (sorta) what happened:

(I mind my own business, fishing.)
[Looks like someone is arriving!]
Link77: Your TPC is 1/5 stars.
Ian: So?
(Link77 follows me around, using the laugh emotion. He also keeps scaring the fish.)
(I decide to go to the main desk and leave, finding a new island. As he decided to follow.)
(Then he kept talking to whatever her name is and was making up random tours, then canceling them.)
Link77: Your stupid
(He finally stops, then starts pushing me around. I was playing the waiting game.)
Link77: Say goodbye to your fish!
Link77: 
(I finally slip over to the main desk and.... Right as I was about to leave, Resetti error.)

So that's what happened. However, how did he even force me to lose connection, losing my fish? Totally uncalled for, so yeah. Please tell me how he did that... I'm a bit worried.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 10, 2013)

Flipping the wifi switch will disconnect everyone on the island, causing you to lose everything.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 10, 2013)

He flipped the power or wireless switch to disconnect.
And yes, I have had an experience first hand. The guy yelled the f-bomb at me many times. He didn't let me leave. So I flipped the power switch. Problem solved.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 10, 2013)

You should've been happy to find a troll. It's fun taunting them, screwing with them and boring them to death.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 10, 2013)

Creep them off with your dirty mind until they leave :raiseseyebrows:

Ahh trolling CT trolls...


----------



## ekdante (Sep 11, 2013)

xoXHoneydewXox said:


> Recently, I got trolled by some guy named "Link77" on Club Tortimer. Here's (sorta) what happened:
> 
> (I mind my own business, fishing.)
> [Looks like someone is arriving!]
> ...



What the hell is wrong with some people?? Sorry that you have to face that troll


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 11, 2013)

Something similiar happened to me yesterday -.- the person didn't really talk to me though... I was on the island catching fish and waiting for someone to arrive... Then a japanese girl came, asked me something (no, I can't read/write japanese), I said "Hi!" and she flipped her wi-fi off. All my fish...gooone


----------



## incantatem (Sep 11, 2013)

that's why I only visit Tortimer Club for exclusive items, then make a quick return back to town xD


----------



## GreenLeaf (Sep 11, 2013)

guys but... I get the Resetti error very often and I never flipped the wi-fi switch 
people that where with me weren't troll 
so I always thought that it was my fault because of my internet 
and then... how can I understand who flipped the switch?


----------



## matt (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't mind trolls, they look a bit ugly though. I have never seen one on tortimer island though! Where are they? under the bridge? How do I find one? get one of my billygoats to walk across the bridge or something?


----------



## Momi (Sep 11, 2013)

matt said:


> I don't mind trolls, they look a bit ugly though. I have never seen one on tortimer island though! Where are they? under the bridge? How do I find one? get one of my billygoats to walk across the bridge or something?



You. I like you.

❤-❤-❤

I'm sorry that happened to you. Sometimes I've had that happen to me, but what mostly happens to me is communication issues, as usually the people that I get paired with are Japanese, and think _I'm_ Japanese, so I'm stuck with the (very) little rōmaji I know to tell them I'm not. ;//u//;

My suggestion would be to use CT only for item exclusives and medals- everything else is more safely done on your own island. I understand that the pro of CT is that the islands reset, so you can destroy everything for optimal bug-hunting, but personally I'd consider the island one of the final goals in terms to decoration; Decorate your home/town/museum first, and by then you should have another reliable source of income (turnips, forum selling, etc.), so then it'll be fine decorating your island, and going to CT for bug-hunting will be a less important endeavor, and won't upset you as much when you're trolled.

Also, *FireNinja1*, yeah... this is why we can't have nice things. ;^; I sincerely hope Nintendo keeps the 'freedom of speech' in AC;NL and following, but that's a good reason as to why most Nintendo games are limited to pre-written phrases in terms to communication. I'd like to keep the freedom because, while I don't swear like a sailor, I'm an adult so it happens and I'd like to not be punished for that. At the same time, it's a game primarily advertised for kids, so we 'grown-ups' should be mature and put on a friendly internet personality. I mean really, this ain't CoD- what is there to swear about in a calm game like AC? c:


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 11, 2013)

Why would you risk fishing/catching bugs on club tortimer where people can reset their wifi and make you lose everything, though?  People keep talking about this happening and I just can't understand why someone would fish/catch bugs there. Are there like.. CT only bugs and fish or something?

Honestly, Nintendo should have a system to report people like this and get them banned from online play. They're clearly not mature enough to handle it.

Now I regret getting the CT pass even more. I've had it for months and I STILL haven't gotten the nerve to actually visit because it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 11, 2013)

Some people are so horrible!
It happened to me once they asked for 1 million bells!!!!
Luckily I just waited and ignored them then the wifi went out
I didn't loose any thing but a butterfly!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 11, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Why would you risk fishing/catching bugs on club tortimer where people can reset their wifi and make you lose everything, though?  People keep talking about this happening and I just can't understand why someone would fish/catch bugs there. Are there like.. CT only bugs and fish or something?



I don't get it either. There's a whole empty island that you have to yourself for fishing and bug catching. I only go to Club Tortimer to see the items and MAYBE meet some new people. I've had encounters with some creeps o.o
Just always be careful!


----------



## pengutango (Sep 11, 2013)

incantatem said:


> that's why I only visit Tortimer Club for exclusive items, then make a quick return back to town xD



Ditto! I NEVER go to catch things since I worry that I'm gonna get some douchebag that'll harass me to the point where they flip the switch. I just check to see if there's anything good, then I'm out. On several occasions, I've had people bug me for bells *THE. MOMENT. THEY.* (or me, if they're there first) *GET. THERE.* Really? Earn your own bells... :/ 

I worked my ass off for mine. Got even more annoyed when they kept asking even when I said no... left the island after than before they could flip the wi-fi switch. I'm more than happy to help people out if they need it, but not when people are harassing me. >.<

I had this one guy (don't remember his name either) but he cut down/dug up everything and was digging holes. I asked him why, he said he was "grieving" and asked me to help out digging holes. I was confused and I dug a few holes for his amusement then I left.


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 11, 2013)

I go when I am looking for a specific item or to get the CT only items.  Right now, I am hunting a pink wetsuit for my daughter.  I haven't gone in a while, though, because I am working on filling in my fish for the month, but I may do it tonight.  I go really late at night and only to my region in order to avoid the idiots.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 11, 2013)

Teehee, I actually like coming across trolls on Club Tortimer. I like to try and weird them out or annoy them. It's amusing. ~_~


----------



## Rendra (Sep 11, 2013)

incantatem said:


> that's why I only visit Tortimer Club for exclusive items, then make a quick return back to town xD



Me too. I choose North America only and try to do it between 2 & 4 am, so I hopefully don't run into very many people and upset them that I'm only there to look to see what is for sale.


----------



## locker (Sep 11, 2013)

matt said:


> I don't mind trolls, they look a bit ugly though. I have never seen one on tortimer island though! Where are they? under the bridge? How do I find one? get one of my billygoats to walk across the bridge or something?



lmao fav post i have seen in a long time


----------



## nellpond (Sep 11, 2013)

matt said:


> I don't mind trolls, they look a bit ugly though. I have never seen one on tortimer island though! Where are they? under the bridge? How do I find one? get one of my billygoats to walk across the bridge or something?



you can find a tutorial on thonky. also you can buy one for 20 mil bells.


----------



## Neu (Sep 11, 2013)

You should have just released all your fish in front of him, put 1 million Bells outside, and said:

"Say goodbye to 1 million Bells! Lololol~ YOLO!", 

...and then you turned off your wifi. C:

I wonder what kind of face he would make?

Or you could've just said:

"Want me to help you turn off the wifi?" C:


----------



## nightplayer (Sep 11, 2013)

I have dealt with a "few" people on the island that were jerks and just wanted to mess with people. The rest of them have been cool. The good and bad of the gaming world!!


----------



## Nami (Sep 11, 2013)

Never go to club tortimer if you plan on trying to make some bells :-/ can't get any more obvious than that.


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 11, 2013)

International island has been good to me, the North America only island, not so much, but w/e. I wouldn't let the possibility of trolls keep me from going to Club Tortimer. There's also a possibility of getting hit by a car when I'm walking to school, but I do that anyway too.


----------



## Mailis (Sep 12, 2013)

I've seen some trolls but they have been a minority on the island (international). Only once I've met three trolls in a row. I never catch fish or hunt bugs on CT, so I find them amusing. They give me a license to troll them back by trolling me first... And at least one of them have less time to annoy other people when they are stuck with me.


----------



## songoftheskies (Sep 12, 2013)

Aah I go on CT every once in a while, and I always fear being paired up with a troll // being held hostage, but luckily,
I've only had good experiences so far !
A handful of them were really helpful and fun to hang out with, so we usually end up exchanging FC codes * U *

@Hirisa ; lolol that's a funny way to put it ~ * U *


----------



## Brynnda (Sep 12, 2013)

I sometimes go to CT to fish/catch bugs so that I can use the international island to my advantage and catch beetles when it's daytime here. 

Here's a tip if you don't want to be interrupted: arrive at CT, and if it's the time you want, go on a tour on your own. When you return from the tour, you will be the only person on the island. Before you start fishing/catching bugs, start another tour, but don't sit down. The game thinks you're going to go on a tour and won't let anyone else connect to the island, so you're free to do whatever you want without being interrupted. When you've finished, you can cancel the tour and go home. 

I've done this quite a few times when I needed a way of making some bells quickly and it was daytime here. You only have to worry about your own Internet cutting you off, and that's never happened to me while doing this. Oh, and sometimes you may have to island hop 2-3 times to find an island in the time zone you want.


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh dear. This is one of the most painful subjects in not just AC, but gaming in general, as I think no company, not even the big three have ever got moderation and management right.

I only got DC'd once on CT. I said hi to someone, a few moments later, got disconnected. I didn't have anything with me, I don't think, but if I did, that would have been a "win" for them. I rarely go on CT due to this and other factors too, but that's another topic for another time.


----------



## Neu (Sep 12, 2013)

I think i just met a (possibly) troll few hours ago. First we said hello to each other, then i started to running in circle in the lobby. (you know, that 4 chairs inside). And then that player began to talk to Leilani. She stayed on 'dialogue' mode with Leilani for about 8 minutes while i called her several times with random messages (like "you like cake?", "cake is so delicious", etc) on purpose.

Well, actually i was kinda excited to meet one like that. So i decided to troll her back by saying, "hey, i dropped 1 mil Bells outside!". She replied, "what?" & went outside immediately; then i said to her, "say goodbye to 1 mil Bells, lol!" while rushing to talk to Leilani so i could go home.

Poor that (possibly) troll to had met me, since i only go to Tortimer Club to check the current island merchandise. Can't wait to meet another poor trolls! C:


----------



## Dozer (Sep 12, 2013)

I would disconnect the second someone starts being unpleasant. I don't understand why some people just hang around while someone's being rude to them.


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Sep 12, 2013)

At a total guess, some people view disconnecting or leaving the place as a "weakness", and giving into what the trolls want, which is attention. Standing there and ignoring as best as you can really annoys them. I don't know myself what the truth is in that regard.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 12, 2013)

That really doesn't seem like a logical argument for sticking around to me. Especially when said troll could easily trap you on the island, pretty much forcing you to give into their demands or disconnecting or they could just disconnect themselves. I'd say sticking around and listening to their bull crap is just feeding them.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 12, 2013)

Gah.
Almost all the people i meet on club t are either rude, begging for bells, or people who are inactive.

It kinda annoys me 
That's why i only do tours with friends now ^0^


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Just throw some Japanese at them like 冒険で書でしょ (bouken desho desho) or like that lol.


----------



## Lauren (Sep 12, 2013)

People like that are stupid! They have nothing better to do! I don't go to club Tortimer for this exact reason!


----------



## Mailis (Sep 13, 2013)

There aren't only trolls, some people there are really generous. Just a couple days ago someone gave me 1 million bells and his crown, I don't know why. Yesterday someone wanted to give me his yellow new year's hat, because I talked about sushi with him. I once gave toy hammers (which I had bought from another island) to random people, because it started to feel like I'm always getting something and never giving anything. There was even this one troll, who in the end wanted to buy something to me from the island shop, and to my surprise he didn't disconnect or try to trap me again when I left. 

The only trolls that _really_ annoy me are the ones who are on the island when I arrive and there's something rare in the shop.


----------



## LillyKay (Sep 13, 2013)

Perhaps like Mailis I am lucky too. I have found a lot of really nice people on CT and if they cannot understand English we have used emotions to communicate. Where I have found a troll or two, I have either just ignored them, gone off for a swim (where they can actually see me me going up and down aimlessly) or answered them with "?" - that really annoys them.


----------



## ekdante (Sep 13, 2013)

Question: I picked Club Tortimer for the first time for going to the island, yesterday. It all went okay, only one member apart from me, kinda bad that I couldn't speak German, but she's cool  She dropped a pirate hat, but I was going to pick up, then the broadband connection cut off. Guess it's an accident, but do you think it's shady? o_o; Shame that I lost my blue marlin fish :/


----------



## Neu (Sep 13, 2013)

That's why i don't do any in-game activities whenever i visit Club Tortimer, except hunting for trolls to troll them back. Revenge is so sweet. 

But, i rarely visit Club Tortimer. Only do that when i'm bored.


----------



## mistakenolive (Sep 20, 2013)

I think it's worth mentioning that closing your ds also disconnects you. It took me a couple times doing that to get it through my head -.-? I was just so used to closing it when I had to "pause" or take care of something. If the person wasn't being rude before disconnecting that could be an explanation..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 20, 2013)

matt said:


> I don't mind trolls, they look a bit ugly though. I have never seen one on tortimer island though! Where are they? under the bridge? How do I find one? get one of my billygoats to walk across the bridge or something?


 
You funny, I like you

I've never come across trolls on CT. Infact i've come across some pretty nice people, One person did ask me for 500k. I flicked my wifi


----------



## Jessica Isle (Sep 20, 2013)

I've had mostly bland experience with the club. The only really somewhat annoying thing was someone asking for money, I ended up giving quite a bit but eh. 

Really good experience though with two other girls, we played quite a few tours together and got along really well.  Cancelled out the bad feelings.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 20, 2013)

My recent troll experience. I finally found an island selling hammers. The guy asks me what I'm doing, laughs, and turns his wifi off. Probably my best worst experience so far!

It is a bit sad though that some people would waste their time doing that. If he found he could turn his wifi off so easily then he obviously didn't intend to come to the island for any other reason.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 20, 2013)

The best troll experience I had so far was someone calling me an Anti-Disestablismentarian.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 20, 2013)

I haven't had any bad experiences, but strangely enough, I want to know what it's like.   When people are mean to me I just ignore them, but I've always just wanted to argue...and Club Tortimer would be perfect for that!
But yeah, I only visit if I'm bored.  By the time I'm done with my daily Animal Crossing schedule I'm never really in the mood to go.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> I haven't had any bad experiences, but strangely enough, I want to know what it's like.   When people are mean to me I just ignore them, but I've always just wanted to argue...and Club Tortimer would be perfect for that!
> But yeah, I only visit if I'm bored.  By the time I'm done with my daily Animal Crossing schedule I'm never really in the mood to go.




It's funner to try and weird them put rather than argue with them. Trolls are extremely stubborn.


----------



## theflyingace (Sep 22, 2013)

With all of Nintendo's uber-over-protective-ness going on, you'd think they'd have a way to prevent that from happening (e.g. not "losing all your stuff" if someone flips their wi-fi to the off position or turns off their modem or w/e.) Kind of obnoxious when you're having a good time and someone pops up and decides to F with you by turning off wifi  -,-;

But whatevs. Lesson learned for me. I just save up my medals and island hop to get furniture I need. As soon as I got what I came for, I bail!  And if someone bugs me I make sure to put them on my blacklist.


----------



## Monobear (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't have Club Tortimier yet, but I can't wait for this. If I encounter someone pulling this kind of crap on me I will make their life a living hell, and write out as much of the script of Bee Movie as it takes me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It'd be awesome of the game saved automatically (like a lot of posts on forums, or on Google Docs where it says everything at every second). See guys, this is why Nintendo doesn't give us this sort of freedom - we can't be trusted. It's worse on SSBB when I'm doing an online match and the other guy and I have a contest to see who can die first instead of winning.


----------



## Gummysaur (Sep 23, 2013)

Once someone set up a tour and wouldn't let me leave until I paid them 3k bells. I screwed around with them for a little bit then flicked the wireless switch (lol I lost my Napoleonfish, but I didn't care, at least the dumb troll didn't get my bells!)


----------



## Monobear (Sep 23, 2013)

Gummysaur said:


> Once someone set up a tour and wouldn't let me leave until I paid them 3k bells. I screwed around with them for a little bit then flicked the wireless switch (lol I lost my Napoleonfish, but I didn't care, at least the dumb troll didn't get my bells!)





Jesus, that's an incredible way of handling it! So you pretty much...trolled the troll. And good on you, mate. Give'em a taste of their own medicine, hahaha!


----------



## Gummysaur (Sep 23, 2013)

Short little conversations they had with me:

Me: Stop trying to scam me. I'm not falling for it.
Troll: Yes you are
Me: No I'm not.
Troll: 10-year-old
Me: Nope
Troll: whoops sorry 8-year-old
Me: ....Nope, I just turned three! 

*Troll: Cutting down all the trees on the island, probably so I can't catch any bugs.*
*Me: Picks up all the coconuts the trees drop and thanks the troll for the free fruit.*

*Me: Catching a big fish*
*Troll: Attempts to scare it off*
*Me: Catches it as soon as they race by me*

It was actually scary since I forgot about the wireless switch at first. Actually, the way I did it was I walked into the hallway, where the Wi-fi is weak, and the connection snapped. xD

Edit; Why on earth would you try to troll/scam someone on a children's game? Lamest life goal I've ever seen in a while.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 23, 2013)

matt said:


> I don't mind trolls, they look a bit ugly though. I have never seen one on tortimer island though! Where are they? under the bridge? How do I find one? get one of my billygoats to walk across the bridge or something?


Lol!!! :O

I ran into ******** people who act immature but never a troll. Lol!


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 23, 2013)

I only go to Club Tortimer to tan, so if they cut down trees, jokes on them. I don't care.

I haven't had anyone prevent me from leaving though which is good. Not that it matters anyway since escape is just a wi-fi switch away. They're annoying, but whatever. They can't do much to bother me.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 23, 2013)

I used to visit a lot but not so much anymore. I'll try visiting again soon!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 23, 2013)

Forgot to say about when I was there. 
I have ran into a lot of trolls. At least 10.
I'll just say the most interesting top 2.

Story 1
I wore the cat costume there so they wanted it.
Me:Hi *greeting emote*
Her: Hi I like your outfit.
Me : thx its really easy to get.
Her: give it!
Me: no its fairly easy.
Her: no I don't have bells.
Me: how did you get here?
Her: that doesn't mean anything!
Give me your costume.
I then remove it. Put on a dress pattern,
Removed shoes and cap,and dropped it.

Her: yay!
Me: enjoy your outfit
Her: I already have it but
I don't feel like reordering it.
That's why I had you five me yours.
Me:*flips switch

Story 2

Me:Hi
Him:Why hello
Me: How old are you?
Him:12
Me : me 2!
Him: cool.
Can I have your #?
Me: why?
Him : so you can send me "pics"
Me: hell no
Him: why?!
Me:  I'm taken and that's gross.  
Him: why I have a six pack with a 
Good package .
I hit that wifi switch in a jiffy after that and just about puked!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 24, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> Him: why I have a six pack with a
> Good package .



Lol, he's 12 and he has a six pack? _Right._

Who knows, he could have easily lied about his age. lol I had a similar occurance, I gave a random number I thought of and then left.


----------



## Music_123 (Sep 24, 2013)

some people lie too much on this game,especially about age


----------



## Mailis (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh, someone wanted me to send him my "pics" too. And when he asked my age, I lied. I said that I'm a 99 years old grandma. Then I started to tell him about my grandchildren and the old good times I had in 1925. He found me extremely boring and left.


----------



## Gummysaur (Sep 24, 2013)

Mailis said:


> Oh, someone wanted me to send him my "pics" too. And when he asked my age, I lied. I said that I'm a 99 years old grandma. Then I started to tell him about my grandchildren and the old good times I had in 1925. He found me extremely boring and left.



lol xD

I go to Club Tortimer only if I'm bored or I want a special item xD


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 24, 2013)

Lol i've been to the island only 5 times, some of the people there just creep me out.

The first time i went, i don't know if he was a troll or just a kid, but he kept asking me my age and way to personal questions.

The conversation went like this

Me : Hello!.
Him : Hi! *japanese text* how old are you?
Me : Uhhhhh.
Him : I live in Japan!, where do you live?.
Me: ......
Him : How old are you?.
Me : *Lying* 40
Him : Weee *Japanese text*
Me : Uh oh red battery charge.
Him : Nuuuuuuuu
Me *Leaves*

My face afterwards : ๏_๏

Most awkward conversation i have ever had in my life...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 20, 2015)

Stories...

So I go to the island and theres 3 people there, a boy and 2 girls which one was offline and the other one was acting like a queen.  So I was in my Halloween costume (wolf) and I walked down to the bottom part of the beach and the boy says "Doggy, Woof Woof!" and I said "No im a wolf." Then he replies with "Doggy fetch me and your queen some fruit." I pick up a seashell and drop it infront of him.  He shakes his head (emoji) and then grabs some mangos.  Then he digs a hole around a stump that the "queen" was sitting on and lined the fruit up behind the holes. I grabbed the fruit and whipped out my net and started having a net fight with him. "Gimme' the fruit back!" he whined and he hit me back.  I slowly retreated and when he was turned around I hit him a good couple of times before saying "Bad human."(like bad dog) and while that was happening the two girls where laughing.  I left the island and it was a good laugh for me c:

Bad story...

So I went to the island and there was a girl and a boy there, the boy was the friendly type and the girl was too... or so I thought.  So I went beetle hunting and just as I was almost done the girl was running around with the net and she scared off some of the beetles that I was gonna catch.  So then I calmly say "Please stop scaring the beetles" and then I went on catching mine.  I walk my her and I scared her beetle and she's like "WTF STOP SCARING MY BEETLES U PRICK." and I just said "Sorry." She then started being b****y and complained about it and I was like... "Im as rich a Bill Gates. I don't need my bugs c:" *Flicks WiFi switch"

Best story...

So I was on a island with a japanese girl who spoke good english and I saw that she wanted a Cool Globe and I ad a spare one in my town so we traded WiFi codes and I gave it to her.  She gave me in return 1mil bells, Dango, Bamboo Grass, 7-11 Set, and some other Japanese only stuff. I thanked her and we were friends up until she became inactive but she would let me over for holidays and I would do the same for her.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 20, 2015)

I think I'm going to play with the "trolls" on CT. It seems like fun. xD

Give them whatever they'll ask for and then flip the wifi switch.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 20, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Stories...
> 
> So I go to the island and theres 3 people there, a boy and 2 girls which one was offline and the other one was acting like a queen.  So I was in my Halloween costume (wolf) and I walked down to the bottom part of the beach and the boy says "Doggy, Woof Woof!" and I said "No im a wolf." Then he replies with "Doggy fetch me and your queen some fruit." I pick up a seashell and drop it infront of him.  He shakes his head (emoji) and then grabs some mangos.  Then he digs a hole around a stump that the "queen" was sitting on and lined the fruit up behind the holes. I grabbed the fruit and whipped out my net and started having a net fight with him. "Gimme' the fruit back!" he whined and he hit me back.  I slowly retreated and when he was turned around I hit him a good couple of times before saying "Bad human."(like bad dog) and while that was happening the two girls where laughing.  I left the island and it was a good laugh for me c:
> 
> ...



Did you bother to check the date? There's actually a similar thread on this if you haven't seen it.


----------



## biker (Jan 21, 2015)

That happened to me once, I don't remember the user name but it was a similar situation. I was also minding my own business when that ******** person appeared and start scaring all the bugs I was trying to catch. Finally when I got pissed off and decided to leave, he flipped the switch and reseted our games. The problem is that I had some itens in my box already, which I lost because of that as*****


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 21, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Did you bother to check the date? There's actually a similar thread on this if you haven't seen it.



I know but I decided to post it anyways


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 21, 2015)

Kippla said:


> You should've been happy to find a troll. It's fun taunting them, screwing with them and boring them to death.



This.  I have yet to encounter a troll and would die to encounter one

- - - Post Merge - - -



Officer Berri said:


> Why would you risk fishing/catching bugs on club tortimer where people can reset their wifi and make you lose everything, though?  People keep talking about this happening and I just can't understand why someone would fish/catch bugs there. Are there like.. CT only bugs and fish or something?
> 
> Honestly, Nintendo should have a system to report people like this and get them banned from online play. They're clearly not mature enough to handle it.
> 
> Now I regret getting the CT pass even more. I've had it for months and I STILL haven't gotten the nerve to actually visit because it doesn't seem worth it.



No, there's no CT exclusive stuff.  People are idiots for going to CT to fish/catch bugs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I know but I decided to post it anyways



It seems like you don't know much about TBT...


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Jan 21, 2015)

A hint to everybody that uses Club Tortimer:


If your worried about scammers or tolls simply just don't gather bugs or fish... just go to your island and do it... you won't risk lossing 50,000 + bells worth of stuff


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 21, 2015)

Usually when people try to troll me on the island I drop a bunch of bells near them and say 
"Too bad you weren't nice to me" then flip the switch xD


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 21, 2015)

Soundmotion said:


> This.  I have yet to encounter a troll and would die to encounter one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I do know a lot about TBT actually.


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 21, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I do know a lot about TBT actually.



hum


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

Rainbell said:


> Lol i've been to the island only 5 times, some of the people there just creep me out.
> 
> The first time i went, i don't know if he was a troll or just a kid, but he kept asking me my age and way to personal questions.
> 
> ...



I don't see how that's awkward at all...


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 29, 2016)

I went on Club Tortimer for the frst time today. It was bad. The guy was cutting trees, destorying all the stuff digging... so i asked what he was doing. He said I'd see, so I caught a ew bugs while I waited. Then I told him I'd help. he says yes. I decided to cut the last trees. He called me an A-hole, and I asked why he was mad. I began catching stuff but he cussed at me. Then I called him a b-tch, because he deserved it. He said go suck a ----. I say you too, and he says he's not gay. I said I wasn't either. He just got worse. I said "bye d---head" and put the critters in the pickup box. I tried to talk with Leilani, but the "Choppy Waters" message came up. I asked him to stop, he used the laughing emote. Then he  signed us for a tour. I asked him to cancel. Then he yells at me toerror because he's gotta go. A few seconds later, an error odcured. It was annoying.. especially because that was my first CT experience.


----------



## Paige_i_am (Feb 29, 2016)

I learned this cool trick: If any trolls come suggest a tour and once you both sit down the game saves. After that everything is saved and you can error.
Once, this guy came and asked me a bunch of weird, sort of personal questions, and I kept catching my bugs and telling him that I didn't want to answer his questions. He got upset at me for no reason and started cussing at me, and he kept threatening to error and have me lose all the rare beetles I caught. He then said that was his brother cussing, and by this time I just suggested a tour and flipped my wireless switch immediately after it saved. 
I've heard of trolls that try and force people to go on tours with them, so that is a good way to prevent the loss of items.


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 29, 2016)

I've only done Club Tortimer once. The only other girl there just walked around minding her own business as did I.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 1, 2016)

my favorite CT troll was some American girl following me around asking for bells while she was wearing a Royal Crown on her head!  me and some other dude were like, eh why doncha just sell your crown??


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll just ignore them. What they want is just attention and I refuse to give them what they want.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 1, 2016)

Wish I get Bell beggers all the time. I always find people who pull the 'You're too old' card, the most recent was yesterday. I was only trying to collect the Cabana Set


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Mar 1, 2016)

I've had several people try their luck on CT. One kept telling me every few minutes how poor they are...
Another kept hitting me with a net? What that was supposed to do I have no idea. 
Another got really annoyed with me after going on tours together and not getting anything for them because she was insistent that she wanted to get the list medals and didn't need help....came back and she told me she hated me and ran off 
Another time two people were clearly setting something up to look like they'd been scammed....they were buying a crown of this person and dropped the bells, then the other person left with the crown and the bells....
She kept going on constantly about how she had been scammed and she was so angry and had nothing left....
I just kept responding with, I know that's so bad  haha

They make me laugh more than anything now


----------



## Foxxie (Mar 1, 2016)

I never go to CT anymore simply because of the horror stories I have heard on here.  If I want any island items I usually just buy them on here to save having to deal with stuff like that, otherwise I just go to my regular island.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 1, 2016)

Natty said:


> Teehee, I actually like coming across trolls on Club Tortimer. I like to try and weird them out or annoy them. It's amusing. ~_~



Yes. They amuse me too. Most of them are just kids anyway. My favorite thing to do is when they beg for bells, I start following them and beg for bells too. They really hate that. Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love it when my basket is full and someone arrives ( saving all my basket items), and they demand bells or they flip the wifi. I let them know that he/she saved my items and then I flip the wifi on them.


----------



## beaver (Mar 1, 2016)

This makes me so sad  I've actually never had any of these problems. I mean I'm usually on at 1-2am EST, so that may have something to do with it. When I go to Club Tortimer I've had a great time doing tours with the guys and gals on the island. No one has ever threatened me personally. I've gone about seven times I think, so I'm sure something stupid will happen soon. My luck has got to run out at some point. It just makes me sad, because you could have a lot of fun doing tours or fishing, but instead people like to act like giant turds.

I know my sister has been threatened about "flipping the switch" on several occasions, and now she refuses to go to CT unless it's super early in the morning like I do.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Mar 1, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Yes. They amuse me too. Most of them are just kids anyway. My favorite thing to do is when they beg for bells, I start following them and beg for bells too. They really hate that. Lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love it when my basket is full and someone arrives ( saving all my basket items), and they demand bells or they flip the wifi. I let them know that he/she saved my items and then I flip the wifi on them.



This  I love to play them back at their own game now. And the majority do seem to be pretty young....I've had a few pleasent experiences too though. Somebody on there once was setting up a shop of toy hammers and other island items that you could buy for bells. Another guy was on there with this really cool t shirt he had designed himself so we just chatted about that for a while....somebody else came along and just started dropping 100k bags of bells and crowns and then left....

I've had the thing with them being disbelieving of my age before now too though. And I witnessed somebody else having the same thing, because she had said she was 24 and this much younger girl was saying how she can't be because of how she types 
Nobody tends to believe me when they ask my age on there....now I tend to be very vague and say something like between 10 years old and 100


----------



## Miii (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd stay away from fishing and bug catching on club tortimer island for that exact reason. You're definitely not the first person that's happened to. I'd stick with item hunting and tours on club tortimer island and fishing/bug catching on your private island.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow. I've been to Club Tortimer hundreds of times and never had any problem.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Mar 1, 2016)

I've never quite understood why people use CT for their fishing/bug catching rather than their private island. Is there like a higher spawn rate there or something?


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 1, 2016)

What I do is I often leave the dialog box open for quite a bit until the game tells me somebody's arriving. When the game notifies me of this I keep the dialog box open until the notification eventually goes away to prevent anybody from arriving. It's the best way to keep trolls away from the island tbh, especially when you're after an exclusive item or you've collected a lot of fish.


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 25, 2016)

I was just item hunting and this creep was like "Hey Hottie" as i was talking to Leilani and getting to leave but he wouldn't let me so before anything else happened I flicked the switch. I wasn't letting him keep me there  Definitely not as bad as some experiences here, but that's just my worst one so far. lol


----------



## sylviabee (Jun 25, 2016)

I never waste time with Club Tortimer. I don't care for tours or evil children. D:<


----------



## Aniko (Jun 25, 2016)

Sorry didn't notice it was an old thread....-_-


----------



## vel (Jun 25, 2016)

Yikes, sorry that happened to you. That's a reason why I quickly grab my stuff and get away. Too many trolls.


----------



## mags (Jun 25, 2016)

Thats why I put my high value bugs/fish in the basket one at a time and then at least they are safe if anyone comes on and flicks the wifi switch, they are so annoying!


----------



## 7-tan (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't understand why someone use Club Tortimer for fishing or bug catching. It drives me crazy to come only on islands where someone wants to do just that. You can do it on our private island? Or if I don't want to trade or give bells they end the connection.
Once someone has been looking for certain items but when it was not there he has switch the wifi or whatever instead of leaving the island. Why is it so difficult?


----------



## Dablazinfire (Jun 25, 2016)

i got trolled by somone saying they'll give me 1000 medals if i give them 50m bells (it was before i knew you couldn't give medals)

i gave them the money and he said he gave the medals, he said that it will take effect by tomorrow, -a day later-

i looked at my medals and it said 14, my usual amount, then i relised i was trolled...


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 25, 2016)

This is why I only use CT for island hopping. Something similar happened to me recently and I'm scared to go on.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 25, 2016)

I decided to go to CT last night. This boy named Jae from Flowers came in and said " Hi b**ch" , then he flipped the wifi.

I went back and this girl didn't want me to tour, so she flipped the wifi.

I returned once again, and there were two players there. I think the boy flipped the wifi, I went back and the girl was there and she accused me of flipping it, and she was really mad. She said there would be serious consequences. Lol.


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 25, 2016)

For Club Tortimor trolls, if I ever run into one, I always tend to take my German skills to my advantage and pretend I can't speak English. It always works for me and they think I'm not worth it so they just leave. Lol


----------



## Miii (Jun 25, 2016)

If you want to avoid this, put everything you have in the basket, then wait for someone else to arrive on the island before trying to leave. When someone arrives or leaves, your game is saved, so even if they flick the wifi switch afterwords, you'll still have your stuff. You might have to wait a few minutes for someone else to arrive, but it guarantees you'll be able to keep your stuff.


----------



## Tueltown (Jun 25, 2016)

I have made some great friends on CT !! It's nice to stop by ever so often and see what's for sale (since some things are island exclusive) it's worth running into a troll every now and then. Mostly they're just bored lazy losers that hope you'll part with some bells or give them something free, to get rid of them. It's all part of the online gaming world, trolls are in every game you play openly with other people. At least in ACNL they can't actually hurt you or kill you and steal all your hard earned stuff like in other games. If your catching bugs and fish to make bells then why would you use CT anyway. You have your own private island to make tons of bells undisturbed. If your looking to make new friends or to go on tours, TBT Forums, right here, has a friend code exchange forum where you can meet lots of people to tour with. If you meet an especially mean and harassing troll on CT, just leave !! No one can trap you on the island. Trolls tend to follow you wherever you go, so exit the shanty wait to be followed and then go back in. Head straight to the tours desk and ask to go home.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 25, 2016)

i guess i'm pretty lucky - the worst experience i've had was a bell beggar who called me a 'liya' (yes... they spelled it like that) after i told them that i didn't have any bells to give to them. ...i'll admit, that wasn't really true cuz i had millions in my abd (i was saving up however), but still, go earn some bells yourself instead of begging strangers on ct for them.

well, either that, or i don't go on often enough to find any trolls. it has heen quite a long time since i last went on ct, after all.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 25, 2016)

Tueltown said:


> No one can trap you on the island.



Actually, they can.  If the other person starts a tour and doesn't leave, you can't cancel the tour for them nor can you ask to go back home.  You can reset the internet, but if a person doesn't know the box trick, that could mean losing all the bugs or fish they'd been catching.


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 25, 2016)

Last year I went to the island and made friends with someone. He said he had some gold nuggets (of which I desperately wanted) and I said I would buy them. I gave hi e a lot of money for them, but he took all of it and he didn't give me anything. Then he said he was putting this on YouTube, right when I replied to him with:
" I can get my money back easily"
Troll - "wait what"
Me - ""
Troll - "........"
Me - ""
Troll - "take your money back"
(He gave me back my money)
Then I talked with him a bit more and he said he had a private YouTube channel and that he won't put this particular troll on it. Then he left.

And yeah, that troll that you encountered probably switched off the wifi thing.


----------



## paste (Jun 25, 2016)

Becca617 said:


> I was just item hunting and this creep was like "Hey Hottie" as i was talking to Leilani and getting to leave but he wouldn't let me so before anything else happened I flicked the switch. I wasn't letting him keep me there  Definitely not as bad as some experiences here, but that's just my worst one so far. lol



something similar happened to me a couple months ago, some french creep was trying to, well, get some inappropriate info from me. theres definitely lots of weird people on ct.


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 25, 2016)

Once, I was on CT, trying to get gift shop items, and some guy named Syrus comes crashing in. He talked to Leilani, and set up a tour that was never going to be participated, trapping me on purpose. Here's an idea about our dialogue:

Syrus: I'll let you go if you pay me 1.00000000 bells
Me: Wow, do you even know math? Okay, I'll give you 1 bell if you like 
(Syrus keeps on repeating random numbers, like 1.00000000, 1.000000000000 etc.)
Me: Well, looks like I'm a princess being trapped by an ugly troll (Since at that time, I was wearing the tiara hair)
Syrus: Yep
Me: Go retreat back to your bridge troll
Syrus: noob
Me: We were registered at the EXACT SAME TIME (Christmas Day 2015)
Syrus: I don't care
(All of a sudden, Syrus gets bored, and decides to leave, since I saw Leilani's shocked expression, indicating he was about to leave)
Me: You ingenue little scrub  (Yeah, I know that the word ingenue is meant for naive young girls)

Then I flipped the wifi switch. I can never forget that moment.


----------



## Aetherinne (Jun 25, 2016)

Sucks that you went through that. As strange as this is going to sound, I have never ran into any CT trolls and I really wanted to.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 25, 2016)

Ahhh, the reason I never have gone back to CT.

Been there once....hated it. Every. Second. Of. It.

:/


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jun 25, 2016)

I've never met any trolls at Tortimer's, but I have met people who don't speak the same language as me. I go to Google translate when that happens 

I'm sorry a troll got to you, though. I usually meet friendly people on the island, which I'm so glad for. I don't use CT anymore, though.


----------



## Ossy (Jun 25, 2016)

Man, I LOVE trolling trolls. But one time I was being flirted with, and I decided to go along.

Creep: *kisses you*
Me: 
Me: want me to tell you something sweaty
Creep:...what
Me:...according to all known laws of aviation

I got to 10 sentences of the Bee Movie before he disconnected.


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 25, 2016)

I met an English player on the International Server today, she said "Hi" so I said "Hi!" back. After that she immediately went to the help desk and seemed to suddenly become AFK, as Leilani was stuck on that shocked animation for going home. I thought nothing of it and caught some beetles.

Then I came back, and she was STILL on that animation. I asked,

"Are you leaving?"
"..."
"If so, bye!"

After that I caught some more beetles before I was finally tired of it. I came back... still like that. I asked her "Are you AFK?" No response. Finally I realized she had trapped me. So I sat on the tour seat, and instantly she came out of that animation. I literally pushed in front of her to talk to Leilani to leave, and she made the "angry" animation.

Whelp, you can't please everyone.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 26, 2016)

I haven't gone to Club Tortimer in so long. I've never had a bad experience there though but I'm guessing that has something to do with me island hopping to get the rare island items. I didn't stay for long, no more than 1 minute.


----------

